# HDPARM off with my dvd-r :( [solved]

## chrissou

Hello i'm french and i don't speak very well english, i trie to explain you my problem :

I've a dell inspiron 9300 and it 's impossible to me to set DMA mode On on my dvd-rom  :Sad: 

for information :

my lspci

```

I9300 zobi # lspci 

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV41.8 (rev a2)

0000:03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

0000:03:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

0000:03:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08)

0000:03:01.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd: Unknown device 0822 (rev 17)

0000:03:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

```

```
I9300 zobi # hdparm -i /dev/hdc

                                

/dev/hdc:                       

                                

 Model=_NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6500A, FwRev=202C, SerialNo=

 Config={ Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2  

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no                  

                                

 * signifies the current active mode

                                

```

and when i tried to set dma on

```

I9300 zobi # hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc 

                                

/dev/hdc:                       

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)    

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)   

```

my kernel config DMA

[coI9300 zobi # grep DMA /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y        

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y     

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED=y  

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y        

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y         

CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB=y             

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y            

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

[code]

Thanks @ lotLast edited by chrissou on Thu May 19, 2005 7:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nixnut

```
UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 
```

Any particular reason you want to change it to a lower dma setting?

----------

## chrissou

My cdrom is not in dma mode

```

using_dma    =  0 (off)

```

when i burn a cd K3B burn it in 4x  :Sad:  when i burn a dvd it burn in 1x  :Evil or Very Mad: 

when i try to rip a rip it says 4hours to rip !

...

but i don't know why it says udma2 modes ......

----------

## Cintra

I have 

```
 #  grep DMA /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

```

and 

```
# hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

```

OK

Btw, have you set your  IDE chipset?

```

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

```

mvh

----------

## chrissou

I didn't find my IDE chipset in my kernel config but i configure it as :

```

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

```

thanks

----------

## Gentree

what does  hdparm /dev/hdc give you ? 

make sure you dont have the following selected in your kernel:

 Enable DMA only for disks 

I use:

```
  x x[ ]         Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA               x x  

  x x[*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available                    x x  

  x x[ ]           Enable DMA only for disks                              x x  

```

and get :

```
bash-3.00#hdparm /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Invalid argument

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument

```

In any case  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2  show that you have full udma running on that device.

I think you need to look at K3B rather then thr kernel . Also note that 1x DVD = 4xCD AFAIK.

What do you mean about "rip a rip". Rip means convert a cd to mp3, what exactly is taking 4 hours?

 :Cool: 

----------

## chrissou

My hdparm /dev/hdc 

```

I9300 linux # hdparm /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument

```

my kernel config is as you  :Sad: 

k3b is not in cause ..

rip a dvd : i mean copy all my dvd video to my hard drive, with windows i take 30min with gentoo 4Hours  :Sad: 

also when i burn a cd or dvd my laptop is very very slow ...

Thanks

----------

## Gentree

 *Quote:*   

> my kernel config is as you

 

no it's not you have  CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED=y

Cintra also has this off. Pay attention to what is posted if you expect to get anywhere.

Have you rebooted since your failed attempt to set dma ?

When you did hdparm -i it was showing udma2* . It may be the failed attempt to set if actually turned it off .

 *Quote:*   

> k3b is not in cause ..

   why do you say that? have you tried other software onlinux? xcdroast for ex.

 :Cool: 

----------

## chrissou

i try to configure my kernel without

 CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED=y 

but it didn't work anywell

Yes i have reboot my laptop 

I say k3b is not in cause because when i extract a dvd video i use dvd-rip, and i try other burning software :

* xcdroast burn as k3b

* graveman begin to burn and eject my cd  :Sad: 

can my kernel compatible with my IDE chipset ? ICH6 Intel ??

thanks

----------

## Gentree

Ok , again,  *Quote:*   

> what does hdparm /dev/hdc give you ?

 

there seems to be contradiction is what you posted , do you still get udma2* from the above?

 :Cool: 

----------

## chrissou

yes it very bizare

```

I9300 zobi # hdparm /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument

```

so the dma is off

but when i look with -i option 

```
I9300 zobi # hdparm -i /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Model=_NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6500A, FwRev=202C, SerialNo=

 Config={ Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode

```

i don't understand what happend ..  :Sad: 

----------

## Gentree

I suggest you file a bug report. It does not seem to make sence.

If it does make sence at least you should get an explaination.

 :Cool: 

----------

## chrissou

i see you are in france ?? do you speak french ? can you explain me how can i file a bug report please ?

thanks a lot

----------

## Gentree

Even odder, I thought I'd compare my output to yours:

```
bash-3.00# hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 120034123776, start = 0

bash-3.00# hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=ST3120026A, FwRev=8.01, SerialNo=5JT4E937

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=65535/1/63, CurSects=4128705, LBA=yes, LBAsects=234441648

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2: 

 * signifies the current active mode

```

UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 , no * showing active mode !!

What does hdparm -I /dev/hdc give you ?

file bug reports at https://bugs.gentoo.org

Si t'as des qu.s en VF : PM-moi.

----------

## Gentree

Read man info

```

       -i     Display the identification info that was obtained from the drive

              at  boot  time,  if  available.  This is a feature of modern IDE

              drives, and may not be supported by  older  devices.   The  data

              returned  may or may not be current, depending on activity since

              booting the system.

 

      -I     Request identification info directly from the  drive,  which  is

              displayed in a new expanded format with considerably more detail

              than with the older -i flag.

```

Are you using hdparm command in init somewhere?

 :Cool: 

----------

## chrissou

so my hdparm -I !

```

I9300 zobi # hdparm -I /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

ATAPI CD-ROM, with removable media

        Model Number:       _NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6500A                  

        Serial Number:      

        Firmware Revision:  202C    

Standards:

        Likely used CD-ROM ATAPI-1

Configuration:

        DRQ response: 3ms.

        Packet size: 12 bytes

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(cannot be disabled)

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

```

an hdparm -Tt with an original cd

```

I9300 zobi # hdparm -tT /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Timing cached reads:   3428 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1713.40 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    4 MB in  3.24 seconds =   1.24 MB/sec

```

1,24MB/sec it's very bad isn't it ?

----------

## Gentree

AT least you can see your DMA is on and at max of udma2.

I dont know what to expect from a DVD in terms of timings. My Poineer just gives and IO error if I hit it with hdparm -Tt and a audio CD , I dont even know if it makes sense for a ROM device. What medium did you have in it when you tried that?

however the first figure is really fast . My new Seagate Baracuda with 8MB buffer only does half that on udma5 ! 

Again I am not sure your test makes sense here.

```
hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1592 MB in  2.00 seconds = 795.33 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  166 MB in  3.02 seconds =  54.99 MB/sec

```

[EDIT]OK I've got my /dev/hdb back for the Pioneer DVD/RW so now with a windows driver CD for a sound in it :

```
/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1552 MB in  2.00 seconds = 775.73 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    2 MB in  3.89 seconds = 526.29 kB/sec

```

Looks like yours aint so bad !

HTH  :Cool: 

----------

## chrissou

Ok so you think it's normal to have this very bade rate ??

is it normal to RIP a dvd in 4 hours ? however windows rip it in 30 minutes ??

 :Sad: 

----------

## Gentree

OK this thread was because you thought you had no dma , That has been resolved. Maybe the prob is elsewhere.

 *Quote:*   

> when i burn a cd K3B burn it in 4x  when i burn a dvd it burn in 1x  
> 
> when i try to rip a rip it says 4hours to rip ! 
> 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> rip a dvd : i mean copy all my dvd video to my hard drive, with windows i take 30min with gentoo 4Hours  
> 
> also when i burn a cd or dvd my laptop is very very slow ...

 

ripping means compressing , are you just coping or compressing. If compressing what format , what settings comp level etc. Are you doing the same thing under windows.

You really need to be more ananlitical if you want to resolve this issue.

You say burning even a CD is slow , cant you set k3b to more that 4x? what about xcdroast?

Rip an audio CD with grip and compare to windows.

mount a windows CD as vfat and time a copy this will tell you which of the speeds you see on hdparm is actually what you get on a copy , maybe it is neither 1760 or 1.4 !

put a line like 

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0  /mnt/cdrom    iso9660     noauto,ro,user,unhide 0 0

in fstab , mount /mnt/cdrom  then

time cp -a /mnt/cdrom/* /tmpdir

du -h tmpdir

work out that data rate.

If that looks OK you will need to see exactly what you are doing in sortware,

I hope that will get you nearer to seeing what is happening.

 :Cool: 

----------

## Gentree

O, putain t'as raison!   :Shocked: 

I just tried to compare doing this with my DVD writer as both ide-scsi adn ide-cd to compare. Also mounted the same in a true SCSI CD drive. Finally to compare I created a disk image to clone the CD using k3b:

I took a windows driver disk for my muse sound card as the data : 200MB of ISO .

```

mount /mnt/cdrom  #iso9660

mount /win_D         #fat32

mkdir /win_D/tmp

time cp -a /mnt/cdrom/* !$

```

ide-scsi 3m35

ide-cd   3m21

32x scsi 4m05

k3b clone from 32x scsi CD 2,07

xcdroast img from 32x CD 3m56 (some rereads)

xcdroast img from 40x DVD/RW 2m50

I dont even _want_ to calculate a data rate on those times!

But to put it in perspective 40x CD = 5x DVD = 7.056 MB/s

I seems to be down by a factor of five on that.

For the test I was using 2.6.11-cko3 kernel.

Anyone care to do simliar tests on getting data off CD or DVD? 

 :Cool: 

----------

## chrissou

For my test i use kernel : 2.6.11-gentoo-r8

another thing, when i make a time cp -a ... my laptop freeze. I am oblige to wait the end of the "time cp" for refind my laptop performance ....

:/

----------

## Gentree

What do you mean it freezes? Dont expect to do anything else from that terminal while a command is running. Do you mean that you cannot move the mouse or do anything else?

If you are doing this from the boot console just do Alt-F2 and login again on another screen.

OK , I have made good progress. Firstly it took me a while to realise why but as I said above hdparm timings dont make much sence for optical drives. The hd stands for hard drive and it is not designed for CDs. There is no software to control the dics speed so you are measureing basic 2x CD speeds.

I found the _main_ thing slowing down my timings was that the drive disk I was testing with was fairly scratched , I gave it a bit of a polish and things got 3 or 4 time fasters. I'd notices the drive kept flickering and never really got up to speed , that was why.

Since we are primarily interested in ripping speeds it make sense to use that kind if situation to test. I settled for using xcdroast to create an image to disk under the duplicate disk functions. (also compared cloning with k3b, create image only but that was slower.)

With xcdroast I finally got speeds that were about 60% of the nominal max for the drive. Bearing in mind that this speed is ONLY available at the outside edge of a CD this seems to be close to what can be expected as an average speed over the disk surface.

xcdroast is good for this test because on a data CD it will time it give you the avg. data rate and tell you the data rate of 40X or whatever you have set the drive to.

A few other things I found in researching this that may help.

kernel config:

drivers -> ATAPI... ->

assuming you have selected your mb IDE chipset turn off generic support and make sure ide-scsi support and ide-cd are both built-in , not modules. Use the kernel command line options to define which you want to use.

```
x<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                        x x  

  x x<*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support            x x  

  x x---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives x x  

  x x[ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA drivx x  

  x x[ ]     Use old disk-only driver on primary interface                x x  

  x x<*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support                               x x  

  x x[*]       Use multi-mode by default                                  x x  

  x x<*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                              x x  

  x x< >     Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL)                x x  

  x x< >     Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support                             x x  

  x x<*>     SCSI emulation support                                       x x  

  x x[ ]     IDE Taskfile Access                                          x x  

  x x---     IDE chipset support/bugfixes                                 x x  

  x x< >     generic/default IDE chipset support                          x x  

  x x[ ]     CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                                x x  

  x x[ ]     PNP EIDE support                                             x x  

  x x[*]     PCI IDE chipset support                                      x x  

  x x[ ]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support                         x x  

  x x[ ]       Boot off-board chipsets first support                      x x  

  x x< >       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support                            x x  

  x x< >       OPTi 82C621 chipset enhanced support (EXPERIMENTAL)        x x  

  x x< >       RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support                              x x  

  x x[*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support                         x x  

  x x[ ]         Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA               x x  

  x x[*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available                    x x  

  x x[ ]           Enable DMA only for disks                              x x

.......................

<*>         VIA82CXXX chipset support                                x x  

  x x[ ]     Other IDE chipset support                                    x x  

  x x[ ]     IGNORE word93 Validation BITS                                x x  

```

the tests I posted earlier:

```
xcdroast img from 32x CD 3m56 (some rereads) 

xcdroast img from 40x DVD/RW 2m50
```

both came down to arround 80s : data rates arround 3.4MB/s as opposed to 864 KB/s before.

Lest me know how you get on.

 :Cool: 

----------

## chrissou

when i say laptop freeze, i would say the mouse is very very slow (the cursor) and so i can't do anything else

i tried tour kernel configuration but without via (i have intel ICH6 controller)

so my config :

[code]

<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                              x x  

  x x<*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support                  x x  

  x x---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives       x x  

  x x[ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver)   x x  

  x x[ ]     Use old disk-only driver on primary interface                      x x  

  x x<*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support                                     x x  

  x x[*]       Use multi-mode by default                                        x x  

  x x< >     PCMCIA IDE support                                                 x x  

  x x<*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                                    x x  

  x x< >     Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL)                      x x  

  x x< >     Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support                                   x x  

  x x<*>     SCSI emulation support                                             x x  

  x x[ ]     IDE Taskfile Access                                                x x  

  x x---     IDE chipset support/bugfixes                                       x x  

  x x< >     generic/default IDE chipset support                                x x  

  x x[ ]     CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                                      x x  

  x x[ ]     PNP EIDE support                                                   x x  

  x x[*]     PCI IDE chipset support                                            x x  

  x x[ ]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support                               x x  

  x x[ ]       Boot off-board chipsets first support                            x x  

  x x< >       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support                                  x x  

  x x< >       OPTi 82C621 chipset enhanced support (EXPERIMENTAL)              x x  

  x x< >       RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support                                    x x  

  x x[*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support                               x x  

  x x[ ]         Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA                     x x  

  x x[*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available                          x x  

  x x[ ]           Enable DMA only for disks                                    x x  

  x x< >         AEC62XX chipset support                                        x x  

  x x< >         ALI M15x3 chipset support                                      x x  

  x x< >         AMD and nVidia IDE support                                     x x  

  x x< >         ATI IXP chipset IDE support                                    x x  

  x x< >         CMD64{3|6|8|9} chipset support                                 x x  

  x x< >         Compaq Triflex IDE support                                     x x  

  x x< >         CY82C693 chipset support                                       x x  

  x x< >         Cyrix CS5510/20 MediaGX chipset support (VERY EXPERIMENTAL)    x x  

  x x< >         Cyrix/National Semiconductor CS5530 MediaGX chipset support    x x  

  x x< >         HPT34X chipset support                                         x x  

  x x< >         HPT36X/37X chipset support                                     x x  

  x x< >         National SCx200 chipset support                                x x  

  x x<*>         Intel PIIXn chipsets support                                   x x  

  x x< >         NS87415 chipset support                                        x x  

  x x< >         PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67} support                            x x  

  x x< >         PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77} support                   x x  

  x x< >         ServerWorks OSB4/CSB5/CSB6 chipsets support                    x x  

  x x< >         Silicon Image chipset support                                  x x  

  x x< >         SiS5513 chipset support                                        x x  

  x x< >         SLC90E66 chipset support                                       x x  

  x x< >         Tekram TRM290 chipset support                                  x x  

  x x< >         VIA82CXXX chipset support                                      x x  

  x x[ ]     Other IDE chipset support                                          x x  

  x x[ ]     IGNORE word93 Validation BITS        

[code]

with this configuration my dvd rom is not set  :Sad: 

Indeed i don't find ICH6 controller in the config file  :Sad: 

For set my dvd rom i'm oblige to set Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support  On  :Sad: 

----------

## Gentree

AFAIK you will need to add either hdc=ide-scsi or hdc=ide-cd to the kernel line in your grub.conf as I said above , did you do that?

Can I suggest you do the same test as I suggest so you can get some real data rate figures to see where you are with this?

from the help in menuconfig :

```
 CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX:                                                    x  

  x                                                                         x  

  x This driver adds explicit support for Intel PIIX and ICH chips          x  

  x and also for the Efar Victory66 (slc90e66) chip.  This allows           x  

  x the kernel to change PIO, DMA and UDMA speeds and to configure          x  

  x the chip to optimum performance.                                        x 

```

That would appear to be the right driver but if this does not work use generic, it will not make a big diff anyway.

Now if your system is unresponsive please dont post that " my laptop freeze.". It's inaccurate and unhelpful.

you may want to look at choosing a different kernel some different kernels can make a world of difference to responciveness under load.

I currently use cko-sources and I notice no slow down when doing that sort of copy.

I have used nitro since last sept and before that love-sources althought the latter has a new team from last time I used it I think it is still a good set.

If you dont use R4 you also have the choise of ck-sources which very well respected as well.

HTH  :Cool: 

----------

## chrissou

I retry to use CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX but it doesn't work  :Sad: 

so i use generic ...

I try to use hdc=ide-scsi but in my dmesg it say that ide-scsi is depreciated so i try to use hdc=ide-cd but there is no difference with or without  :Sad: 

i retry time cp -a /mnt/cdrom* /mnt/windows/tmp/ and it take long long time and my system it not respunding during the time cp, I notice that my processor is more use when i use "time cp" 

I think ICH6 controller is very bad supported with my kernel, what do you think about ?

Thanks a lot

----------

## chrissou

I tried with kernel vanilla-2.6.12-rc4 same problem  :Sad: 

----------

## lowey71

Try modifying:

Edit '/usr/src/linux/include/linux/libata.h' and look for

#undef ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI /* define to enable ATAPI support */

#undef ATA_ENABLE_PATA /* define to enable PATA support in some

change to:

#define ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI

#define ATA_ENABLE_PATA

and Just compile Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support builtin only (no IDE PIIX, or as a module)

From dmesg:

ta1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xBFA0 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2b00 82:346b 83:5b29 84:6003 85:3469 86:1a09 87:6003 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 195371568 sectors:

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: FUJITSU MHU2100A  Rev: 0000

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xBFA8 irq 15

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0b00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407

ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33

scsi1 : ata_piix

Works well for me!  :Laughing: 

----------

## chrissou

YES YES YES it's work very well for me !!!!

Thanks very much lowey71 !

i can burn my dvd great !!  :Wink: 

----------

## chrissou

Hello with the new kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i can't define ATA_ENABLE ATAPI and PATA so i can't burn :'(

Is there any solution with the new kernel ?

Thanks a lot

----------

